# How long?



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Ive been waiting like 3 weeks now and i dont see any amonia,nitrite or nitrate. I even added some fish flakes to speed it up but still no amonia. rite now my tank is covored in algea. Hair on the glass,bottom and rock. So when can i add a fish? Is it possible the algea ate up any amonia or nitrate before i could test it? I havent added my sand yet, when should i add that?


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

from what i know you add any live rock and sand to the tank before starting the cycling process to help cure it. and the cycling process probably hasnt even started in your tank. this is your third week, your ammonia should have already been transformed into nitrites probably a week or two before you strike nitrates. fish flakes dont start the cycle, fish do(mostly their waste) so to begin cycling you tank you could go one of two ways
1: the inhuman way and add some damsels to your tank. they are hardy and can stand the ammonia and nitrite stage, but its like torture
or the preferred choice
2: add a piece of raw fish into the tank. it could be any thing, from raw table shrimp to clean pieces of fish at the store. i prefer this way because you can go by cycling your tank without using a poor fish. Good Luck!


----------

